# Pictures of Dexter on his wheel



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm using an infrared bulb to keep Dexter warm all the time; the red light doesn't phase him at all at night when he's active. It's nice, because if the other lights are off, he can't see me, but I can observe him in his nightly escapades. 

Last night I was able to snap some pictures of him running on his wheel, and then napping on his wheel. Isn't he cute? The pictures are bright because of the flash; it spooked him and made him stop running for a minute or so before he would start up again, so I didn't take to many. I also let him swim around his oatmeal bath the other day, and thought I'd include those pictures too.










Look at those long legs!









Nap time









Bath time!

Not so sure about this, mom...









Hey, I can do this!


















Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe, how cute.  It's so funny to see the attitude these guys have.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness, the picture of him sitting in the bath is too cute for words. I can't wait to see if my guy likes baths. So far he has only had foot baths which he didn't seem to enjoy too much.


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL, Dexter has great form on the wheel. Legs fully extended, head high. I give him a 9.9 in the Hedgie Olympics. Thank you so much for sharing these pics. It is difficult to observe my two on their wheels in full sprint.

Love the name too!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww how adorable!!!
I love the bath pics! 
I need to get some pics of mine in the bath for some reason I havent done that yet.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Cute dexter could give micheal phelps a swim for his money :lol:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Very cute pictures Dexter. My favorite has to be the "Mom I'm not too sure about this."
Sonic has yet to have a bath, though I have yet to buy shampoo too. I will take pictures though they are too big for this forum to hold. I take them on my blackberry and each picture ranges from 256kbs to 750kbs depending on what the picture is.


----------

